# PCFritz.de: 100.000 Windows-DVDs beschlagnahmt



## BlueDragonLG (19. September 2013)

*Durchsuchung bei PC Fritz wegen illegaler Windows-7-Kopien *

   Microsoft will durch illegale Windows 7 Kopien einen Schaden in sieben stelliger Höhe erlitten haben.
 100 Beamte haben Lagerräume und das Büro der Firma PC Fritz durchsucht. 

Joachim Rosenögger, Ermittlungsleiter Produktpiraterie bei Microsoft sagte:
_Wir sind erleichtert, dass dem Treiben von PC Fritz vorerst ein Ende gesetzt worden ist_

Das Unternehmen PC Fritz war telefonisch für eine Stellungnahme nicht zu erreichen. 

Achtung!!  Aufgrund technischer Probleme sind wir telefonisch vorübergehend nicht  erreichbar. Jedoch werden Kundenanfragen weiterhin per E-Mail  beantwortet.

Quelle -> http://winfuture.de/news,77932.html


----------



## BlueDragonLG (19. September 2013)

Ich habe selber Dort 5 mal Dell Windows 7 Gekauft der Key geht per Telefon ohne Probleme  

 Hoffe mal das ich nun keinen Stress bekomme weil ich sie gekauft hab


----------



## beren2707 (19. September 2013)

Fehlt noch die Quelle dazu und im zweiten Post im letzten Satz ein *keinen*. 
Trotzdem interessant; bin mal gespannt, wie die Sache ausgeht.

Edit: Habe die Quelle selbst gefunden. Liest sich überaus ähnlich.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (19. September 2013)

Danke beides Erledigt


----------



## beren2707 (19. September 2013)

Bitte sehr und danke für die Überarbeitung. Beim nächsten Mal einfach gleich zu Beginn kein C&P sondern eigene Worte und die Quelle dazu, dann passt das auch, so wie jetzt.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (19. September 2013)

Ja ich war geschockt da ich dort selber gekauft habe 5 * Win 7 Pro mal sehen noch ist alles Original


----------



## beren2707 (19. September 2013)

Dann hoff ich mal das Beste für dich, aber ich denke mal nicht, dass man als Kunde irgendwie belangt werden sollte (wenn sich da einer auskennt, dann Pokerclock ). Wenn die eigenen Versionen Fälschungen sind, bleibt man aber wohl auf dem Schaden sitzen, fürchte ich.


----------



## jamie (19. September 2013)

Grade bei MyDealz gelesen.
So'n Mist. Hab grade letzte Woche WLP und Win7 da bestellt. Deswegen kommt das Paket wohl nicht.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (19. September 2013)

*jamie*
 ich hab noch eine da


----------



## NeRo1987 (19. September 2013)

SATIRE AN:

Geschäftsführer baut innerhalb von kurzer Zeit Software Imperium auf (mit Schwarzkopien...)
Geschäftsführer leidet an Krebs im letzten Stadium (soll dieses Jahr sterben...)
Geschäftsführer schmeisst fette PCFritz Partys etc. (Weiber, Schnaps, Geld...)

Tja der Typ hat dann wohl sein Leben noch einmal richtig gelebt! 

Respekt vor dem Typen, die Strafe, die Ihn erwartet, kann Ihm eigentlich egal sein! 

Krebskranker Firmenchef (36): Maik Mahlow: Ich feier bis zum Tod | Köln | EXPRESS


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2013)

Abgesehen vom Krebs ist er fast mein Vorbild.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. September 2013)

Und genau DESHALB kauf ich mein Windows bei HWV oder MF. Zahl ich halt statt ~30€ meine 75€, das macht mich nicht arm, aber ich hab wenigstens ne legale Kopie.

Den Typ finde ich aber cool, der macht das beste aus seinem Leben. Sollen sie ihn halt Strafe zahlen lassen, aber weiterfeiern soll er dürfen! Wer sein Todesurteil so gelassen hinnimmt und weiterfeiert hats verdient


----------



## henderson m. (19. September 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Und genau DESHALB kauf ich mein Windows bei HWV oder MF. Zahl ich halt statt ~30€ meine 75€, das macht mich nicht arm, aber ich hab wenigstens ne legale Kopie.




Und genau DESHALB kauf ich mein Windows bei BUCHT oder woanders. Zahl ich halt statt ~75€ meine 29€, das macht mich nicht reich, aber ich hab wenigstens ne legale Kopie


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. September 2013)

Hab eine von Dell dort gekauft xD


----------



## eRaTitan (19. September 2013)

Die Strafe die ihn erwartet ist ihm bestimmt egal


----------



## BlueDragonLG (19. September 2013)

Hallo 

Nun habe ich eine Frage an Experten 

Ich war mal im Netz schauen und da habe ich Fotos gefunden 

Mein Aufkleber sieht nicht aus wie der von Dell denke mal ich habe da nun Probleme  

Hier mal das Foto bin für Hilfe Dankbar


----------



## hanfi104 (19. September 2013)

Puh, grad nachgeschaut, mein Win 7 ist von digitalnetshop24 (Amazon).
Meiner sieht so aus:


----------



## BlackNeo (19. September 2013)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Und genau DESHALB kauf ich mein Windows bei BUCHT oder woanders. Zahl ich halt statt ~75€ meine 29€, das macht mich nicht reich, aber ich hab wenigstens ne legale Kopie


 
Du denkst doch wohl nicht im Ernst dass du für 29€ ne legale Kopie bekommst?

Gibt einige die sich ne Windoof-Kopie bei ebay gekauft haben und dann der Key nicht gepasst hat, weil die Dinger halt mehrfach vertickt werden.


----------



## keinnick (19. September 2013)

> Auf der Facebook-Seite des Unternehmens heißt es inzwischen: “Die seitens Microsoft verbreiteten Anschuldigungen haben wir zur Kenntnis genommen. Zur Stunde bereiten wir eine Stellungnahme dazu vor. Diese werden wir euch natürlich schnellstmöglich zur Verfügung stellen. Viele Grüße, euer pcfritz.de Team”
> 
> pcfritz.de: Razzia wegen illegaler Windows-7-Kopien :: deutsche-startups.de



Na da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Stellungnahme


----------



## jamie (19. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Stellungnahme


 
Habe die vorhin angeschrieben.
Die sagen was, wegen technischen Problemen wegen Integration eines neuen Logistikpartners oder so. Soll in knapp 'ner Woche alles erledigt sein.


----------



## keinnick (19. September 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Habe die vorhin angeschrieben.
> Die sagen was, wegen technischen Problemen wegen Integration eines neuen Logistikpartners oder so. Soll in knapp 'ner Woche alles erledigt sein.


 
Naja, was sollen die sonst sagen... Ich glaube der Laden kann zumachen:

_"Das Unternehmen PC Fritz war telefonisch für eine Stellungnahme nicht zu erreichen. Wie ein Microsoft-Sprecher Golem.de sagte, seien die Büros bei der Durchsuchung menschenleer gewesen."_

Microsoft: Durchsuchung bei PC Fritz wegen illegaler Windows-7-Kopien - Golem.de


----------



## Unbr3akable (19. September 2013)

Ich sehe den Artikel jetzt mal etwas kritisch. 
Den ich habe da auch einige W7 Lizenzen gekauft und die sahen nicht gefälscht aus...

Btw. die Seite ist online.


----------



## flasha (19. September 2013)

Aber auch klug gemacht...Microsoft hat doch bestimmt auch an dieses angeblichen Kopien verdient. Abgewartet bis zig Tausend verkauft wurden und dann erst hochnehmen.


----------



## beren2707 (19. September 2013)

Ist etwas undurchsichtig, so wie ich es verstanden habe, sind die Lizenzen "echt", dafür aber die Datenträger gefälscht, sodass es keine wirklichen Dell OEM-Lizenzen sind. Aber mal abwarten, das wird sich sicher klären (so oder so).


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2013)

Er hätte auch nur die Keys verkaufen können, das Datenimage kriegt man gratis im Netz und daher ist es eigentlich egal, ob die selbst gepresst sind oder von Microsoft stammen.


----------



## Stueppi (19. September 2013)

Tja da wird Microschuft wohl nicht eingesehen haben das jemand mit dem eigenem Produkt legal ne menge Geld machte.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (19. September 2013)

So nun mal Mit Microsoft Telefoniert

Nummer wurde das erste mal 2009 Aktiviert seit dem noch 8 Mal

Soll mich Ende nächster Woche noch mal melden dann wissen sie ob die Nummer 
gesperrt wird 

Tolle News am Abend bin voll begeistert


----------



## keinnick (19. September 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Tja da wird Microschuft wohl nicht eingesehen haben das jemand mit dem eigenem Produkt legal ne menge Geld machte.


 
Wenn es legal wäre hätte MS keine Handhabe 100.000 DVDs einzusacken, oder?


----------



## Deeron (19. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn es legal wäre hätte MS keine Handhabe 100.000 DVDs einzusacken, oder?



MS hat die Datenträger nicht eingezogen, sonder der deutsche Zoll und das BKA ... Und die dürfen sowas allein wegen des Verdachts. Sollte sich alles als Falsch heraus stellen, bekommen sie die Datenträger zurück. Sind sie gefälscht, werden sie einbehalten und zu 99% vernichtet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2013)

BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> So nun mal Mit Microsoft Telefoniert
> 
> Nummer wurde das erste mal 2009 Aktiviert seit dem noch 8 Mal
> 
> ...


 
Und wie begründen die das?
Weils so oft aktiviert wurde?
Kann Microsoft doch latte sein, wie oft mit diesem Key schon aktiviert wurde, solange der Key nur 1x zur gleichen Zeit registriert ist, ist es völlig legal und OK.
Lass dich nicht unterkriegen und melde dich zur Not bei einer Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Norkzlam (19. September 2013)

Ist das nicht der Shop der Win 7 für 19.99€ angeboten hat? Da muss man sich echt nicht wundern. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe waren die Disks gefälscht und die Keys waren Original wurden aber mehrfach verkauft?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie begründen die das?
> Weils so oft aktiviert wurde?
> Kann Microsoft doch latte sein, wie oft mit diesem Key schon aktiviert wurde, solange der Key nur 1x zur gleichen Zeit registriert ist, ist es völlig legal und OK.
> Lass dich nicht unterkriegen und melde dich zur Not bei einer Verbraucherzentrale.


 
Glaubst du das ernsthaft? So oft aktiviert aber nirgendwo mehr in Benutzung und dann wieder in den Verkauf gewandert? 
Da wurden offensichtlich Keys mehrfach verkauft oder aus irgendwelchen dubiosen Quellen beschafft.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. September 2013)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe waren die Disks gefälscht und die Keys waren Original wurden aber mehrfach verkauft?


 
Jup, das ist deren Geschäftsmodell, deshlab gibts da so günstig das Windoof.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2013)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Glaubst du das ernsthaft? So oft aktiviert aber nirgendwo mehr in Benutzung und dann wieder in den Verkauf gewandert?
> Da wurden offensichtlich Keys mehrfach verkauft oder aus irgendwelchen dubiosen Quellen beschafft.


 
Solange der Key immer nur 1x aktiviert wird und nicht mehrmals gleichzeitig, sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Ich hab meinen Key auch schon 4x aktiviert.. (1x Erstinstallation, 1x Virenbefall, 1x HDD defekt, 1x auf die neue SSD), so unrealistisch ist das doch gar nicht.

Soll ja immer noch Leute geben, die ihren Porn nicht in einer VM schauen...


----------



## BlueDragonLG (19. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie begründen die das?
> Weils so oft aktiviert wurde?
> Kann Microsoft doch latte sein, wie oft mit diesem Key schon aktiviert wurde, solange der Key nur 1x zur gleichen Zeit registriert ist, ist es völlig legal und OK.
> Lass dich nicht unterkriegen und melde dich zur Not bei einer Verbraucherzentrale.


 
 Das Problem an der Sache ist der Key der dabei war ist nicht in der Datenbank 

Der Nette man am Telefon hat es an der Produkt ID gesehen und konnte nicht verstehen wie der Key Aktiviert werden konnte da er nicht zu finden war  

Also am 27 noch mal anrufen und schauen was kommt


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Respekt vor dem Typen, die Strafe, die Ihn erwartet, kann Ihm eigentlich egal sein!
> 
> Krebskranker Firmenchef (36): Maik Mahlow: Ich feier bis zum Tod | Köln | EXPRESS


 
Ziemlich schlau muss man sagen auch wenn ich das nicht gut finde.



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Puh, grad nachgeschaut, mein Win 7 ist von digitalnetshop24 (Amazon).
> Meiner sieht so aus:


 
Der Dellaufdruck sieht sehr seltsam aus, mein Lizenzaufkleber von Mindfactory, die vom HP Fertig PC und die von Ebay sieht anders aus.


----------



## keinnick (19. September 2013)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Tja der Typ hat dann wohl sein Leben noch einmal richtig gelebt!
> 
> Respekt vor dem Typen, die Strafe, die Ihn erwartet, kann Ihm eigentlich egal sein!
> 
> Krebskranker Firmenchef (36): Maik Mahlow: Ich feier bis zum Tod | Köln | EXPRESS


 
*Vorausgesetzt an der Geschichte ist was dran*: Wenn ich er wäre, wäre mir das ganze nicht egal. Der Laden ist kein One Man Show, da hängen Arbeitsplätze und Existenzen dran. Da kann der Mann noch so viel Party machen weil er meint er erlebt das nächste Jahre nicht mehr aber die Angestellten werden hinterher doof aus der Wäsche gucken.


----------



## Freakless08 (19. September 2013)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Puh, grad nachgeschaut, mein Win 7 ist von digitalnetshop24 (Amazon).
> Meiner sieht so aus:


 Kannst dich freuen. Sieht verdächtig aus.


Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Key auch schon 4x aktiviert..  (1x Erstinstallation, 1x Virenbefall, 1x HDD defekt, 1x auf die neue  SSD), so unrealistisch ist das doch gar nicht.


 Es geht nicht daruf wie häufig der Key auf einem System installiert wird, sondern wie oft der Key auf verschiedenen Systemen gerade gleichzeitig läuft.
Wenn du den Key auf deinem Rechner registrierst, ihn weiterverkaufst und der diesen für sein System registriert und du hast immernoch das Windows installiert hast du eine illegale Kopie.
Wenn ein Key mehrmals verkauft wird ist das auch illegal.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. September 2013)

Interessant wäre es hier halt zu wissen, ob man als Kunde von PC-Fritz später einfach so die Lizenz gesperrt bekommen kann, oder ob Microsoft da keine Handhabe dagegen hat. Wäre ja blöd, wenn da auf einmal auf dem Desktop eine Meldung erscheint, dass Windoof eine Fälschung ist etc. 

Pokerclock? Wie sieht's aus, schon nachgeforscht wie es mit der rechtlichen Grundlage aussieht? Immerhin dürfte hier ja nicht nur arglistige Täuschung gegenüber M$ vorliegen, sondern auch gegen die Benutzer bzw. Käufer, oder nicht?


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht daruf wie häufig der Key auf einem System installiert wird, sondern wie oft der Key auf verschiedenen Systemen gerade gleichzeitig läuft.


 
...Ich sollte aufhören, quer zu lesen.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (19. September 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es hier halt zu wissen, ob man als Kunde von PC-Fritz später einfach so die Lizenz gesperrt bekommen kann, oder ob Microsoft da keine Handhabe dagegen hat. Wäre ja blöd, wenn da auf einmal auf dem Desktop eine Meldung erscheint, dass Windoof eine Fälschung ist etc.
> 
> Pokerclock? Wie sieht's aus, schon nachgeforscht wie es mit der rechtlichen Grundlage aussieht? Immerhin dürfte hier ja nicht nur arglistige Täuschung gegenüber M$ vorliegen, sondern auch gegen die Benutzer bzw. Käufer, oder nicht?


 
Die rechtliche Lage interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Netboy (19. September 2013)

> Interessant wäre es hier halt zu wissen, ob man als Kunde von PC-Fritz später einfach so die Lizenz gesperrt bekommen kann, oder ob Microsoft da keine Handhabe dagegen hat. Wäre ja blöd, wenn da auf einmal auf dem Desktop eine Meldung erscheint, dass Windoof eine Fälschung ist etc



MS kann den Key sperren wenn du eine rechtmäßige Lizens besitzt kannst du es ja gegnüber MS gelten machen und bekommst dann ggf einen neuen Key. Allen anderen müssten ihre Rechsansprüche an den Verküfer richten, damit hat MS nichts zu tun.


----------



## pagani-s (20. September 2013)

hab auch 2 windoof da gekauft aber keins selber in benutzung


----------



## BlueDragonLG (20. September 2013)

*Ich kann nicht mehr auf mein Konto zugreifen bei  der Firma

Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten!*
Diese Mailadresse ist uns nicht bekannt

*Wie schön das ich die Rechnung von Da noch habe 

Ich glaube das wird nun eine Anzeige wegen Betrug *


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. September 2013)

Die Anzeige kannst du dir ja quasi sparen, da sich die Gerichte/Straforgane sowieso schon damit befassen.
Oder sind deine dort erworbenen Key's/Lizenzschlüssel als ungültig eingestuft worden ?
Wenn ja hilft es dir wahrscheinlich eh nicht viel, den das Geld siehst du eh nicht wieder, ist so bei derartigen Delikten.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

Das hier würde ja erklären wieso einige Händler bei Ebay nicht durchgehend Windows 7 Lizenzen haben Hintergründe von jemandem aus der Branche | Microsoft lässt 100.000 Windows-"Raubkop... | News-Foren, da steht nämlich das man nur einige hundert Stück bekommt und nicht gleich 100000.


----------



## keinnick (20. September 2013)

Den Post habe ich eben auch gelesen. Sehr interessant - sollte das stimmen was er schreibt.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. September 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Pokerclock? Wie sieht's aus, schon nachgeforscht wie es mit der rechtlichen Grundlage aussieht? Immerhin dürfte hier ja nicht nur arglistige Täuschung gegenüber M$ vorliegen, sondern auch gegen die Benutzer bzw. Käufer, oder nicht?


 


Netboy schrieb:


> MS kann den Key sperren wenn du eine rechtmäßige Lizens besitzt kannst du es ja gegnüber MS gelten machen und bekommst dann ggf einen neuen Key. Allen anderen müssten ihre Rechsansprüche an den Verküfer richten, damit hat MS nichts zu tun.



Anders als im Sachenrecht gibt es bei Nutzungsrechten keinen gutgläubigen Erwerb. In der Konsequenz heißt das für den Käufer, dass MS jederzeit die Lizenz "stilllegen" kann. Das wird MS vermutlich so gestalten, dass sich der Key schlichtweg nicht mehr aktivieren lässt. 

Hinter PCFritz steckt ja bekanntlich eine GmbH, sprich eine juristische Person. Nur weil der mutmaßliche Geschäftsführer (ist er es denn?) bald das Zeitliche segnet, bedeutet das nicht auch das Gleiche für das Unternehmen. Man kann gegenüber dem Unternehmen nun weiterhin Erfüllung (d. h. eine dieses Mal "legale" Lizenz) verlangen oder eben vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (davor fristgerecht Nacherfüllung verlangen) und so sein Geld wieder erhalten. Strafrechtliche Wege bsp. über eine Anzeige wegen Betrug sind ebenfalls denkbar.


----------



## PF81 (20. September 2013)

Stellungnahme des Unternehmens:

Nach der Razzia: Pcfritz.de wirft Microsoft Verleumdung vor - computerwoche.de


----------



## Chakka_cor (20. September 2013)

Die Lieferzeit haben sie schon mal auf 10 Tage erhöht.

Wollte mir die Tage dort WIN7 kaufen weil ich meinen alten Key (die mittleren 4 Stellen) nicht mehr lesen kann und MS für einen Ersatzkey noch 50 Euronen will


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

PF81 schrieb:


> Stellungnahme des Unternehmens:
> 
> Nach der Razzia: Pcfritz.de wirft Microsoft Verleumdung vor - computerwoche.de


 
Kann natürlich auch sein, war doch auch schon bei Softwarebilliger.de so wo es nachher nicht stimmte.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hinter PCFritz steckt ja bekanntlich eine GmbH, sprich eine juristische Person. Nur weil der mutmaßliche Geschäftsführer (ist er es denn?) bald das Zeitliche segnet, bedeutet das nicht auch das Gleiche für das Unternehmen.



Ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich stimmt aber verlinke diesen Beitrag hier mal Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen PC Fritz - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## GameTwist (20. September 2013)

Mal ganz ehrlich, ich feier den Typen da echt. 

Und so ganz nebenbei, wer ein OS für 150€ aufwärts verkauft (als Beispiel: OSX 30€), hat nichts anderes verdient. 
Ich musste meine Windoof Versionen alle bei Amazon kaufen, damals gab es diesem Herrn PCFritz noch nicht.


----------



## Ahnungsloser78 (20. September 2013)

Ich hab PC Fritz im Fernsehen bei Mieten, kaufen, wohnen gesehen. Ein junger Typ der auf die Kacke haut. Total krank (von seiner Mentalität) der Typ. Erst ne Wohnung für 2500€ mieten, als die nicht gut genug war durfte der Makler 3000€ drauf legen!
Jetzt sieht man mal wie die Typen ihr Geld verdienen. Mit ehrlicher und harter Arbeit haben die nicht an der Mütze.


----------



## Netboy (20. September 2013)

Mit ehrlicher und harter Arbeit verdienst du auch kein Geld 

bzw verdienst du es aber bekommst es nicht


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

GameTwist schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, ich feier den Typen da echt.
> 
> Und so ganz nebenbei, wer ein OS für 150€ aufwärts verkauft (als Beispiel: OSX 30€), hat nichts anderes verdient.
> Ich musste meine Windoof Versionen alle bei Amazon kaufen, damals gab es diesem Herrn PCFritz noch nicht.



Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen das gerade wenn man zwei oder drei Lizenzen braucht 80€ übertrieben sind für das BS, für 50€ würde die Sache für die Home Premium Version schon wieder anders aussehen.
Ich selber habe vor einen Jahr nachdem ich das Windows Home Premium für 80€ von Mindfactory gekauft habe auch noch zwei mal Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit bei Ebay für 40€ gekauft 



Ahnungsloser78 schrieb:


> Ich hab PC Fritz im Fernsehen bei Mieten, kaufen, wohnen gesehen. Ein junger Typ der auf die Kacke haut. Total krank (von seiner Mentalität) der Typ. Erst ne Wohnung für 2500€ mieten, als die nicht gut genug war durfte der Makler 3000€ drauf legen!
> Jetzt sieht man mal wie die Typen ihr Geld verdienen. Mit ehrlicher und harter Arbeit haben die nicht an der Mütze.



Habe mir das auch heute morgen angeschaut als ich das Video von VOX in einen andren Forum verlinkt war mieten, kaufen, wohnen - Makler-Hahn im Blondinen-Korb


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. September 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Anders als im Sachenrecht gibt es bei Nutzungsrechten keinen gutgläubigen Erwerb. In der Konsequenz heißt das für den Käufer, dass MS jederzeit die Lizenz "stilllegen" kann. Das wird MS vermutlich so gestalten, dass sich der Key schlichtweg nicht mehr aktivieren lässt.
> 
> Hinter PCFritz steckt ja bekanntlich eine GmbH, sprich eine juristische Person. Nur weil der mutmaßliche Geschäftsführer (ist er es denn?) bald das Zeitliche segnet, bedeutet das nicht auch das Gleiche für das Unternehmen. Man kann gegenüber dem Unternehmen nun weiterhin Erfüllung (d. h. eine dieses Mal "legale" Lizenz) verlangen oder eben vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (davor fristgerecht Nacherfüllung verlangen) und so sein Geld wieder erhalten. Strafrechtliche Wege bsp. über eine Anzeige wegen Betrug sind ebenfalls denkbar.


 
Ah, danke dir für die hilfreiche Erklärung! 

Ich habe letztens für einen Freund diese kostengünstige (und zu der Zeit u.a. auch hier im Forum empfohlene) Variante für ein Windows BS gewählt und für mich eine W7 Professional noch dazu, damit sich die, zugegeben auch nicht gerade geringen Versandkosten, einigermaßen rechnen. Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt, ob PC-Fritz nun seine Kunden besch....n hat und ob Microsoft dann sämtliche Keys zurückverfolgt und sperrt...


----------



## Elbsurfer (20. September 2013)

Na super, hab grade gestern Win7 per Vorkasse bestellt


----------



## Freakless08 (21. September 2013)

GameTwist schrieb:


> Und so ganz nebenbei, wer ein OS für 150€ aufwärts verkauft (als Beispiel: OSX 30€), hat nichts anderes verdient.


Deine Hardware ist deutlich teurer als das Betriebssystem. Zudem geht der Support bis 2020. Glaubst du ernsthaft so lange lässt du deine Hardware unberührt, ohne irgendwas auszutauschen?
Für den Zeitraum ist selbst 150 Euro billig. Das sind schließlich 15 Euro im Jahr oder 1,25 Euro im Monat. Wenn du einmal auf deinen fettigen Burger oder auf Kino verzichtest hast du locker 6 Monate rausgeholt. Zudem möchte ich nicht wissen was du an Geld für Spiele verbratest in diesen 10 Jahren. Es ist sicherlich mehr als 150 Euro.
Aber typisch Geiz ist Geil Mentalität. Alles haben wollen aber (wenn möglich) nix zahlen. Glaubst du die ganzen Updates die Microsoft jeden Monat raushaut sind kostenlos?
Da müssen auch Programmierer, Server (Bandbreite, Strom, Kühlung, Serverräume etc.), Tester usw. bezahlt werden.
Wenn du nichts oder wenig zahlen willst gibt es genug Alternativen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. September 2013)

Elbsurfer schrieb:


> Na super, hab grade gestern Win7 per Vorkasse bestellt


 Wenn man jetzt wirklich schon handfeste beweise hätte, und garantiert sagen könnte das dies alles nicht ganz Koscher ist, würden die Behörden den Laden sowieso sofort stilllegen.
Also hast du ja noch chancen das deine Version Legal ist, und vor allem MS akzeptiert.
Außerdem glaube ich nicht das MS jetzt gleich radikal mit dem Holzhammer über die gutgläubigen Käufer fahren wird, die ja eigentlich wenig bis nichts für die Lage können, habe mal gelesen das MS es lieber hat wenn man Illegale Versionen deren Software benutzt als die Software von der Konkurrenz.
Also die betroffenen Kunden können vorsichtig optimistisch sein, man darf auch nicht vergessen das MS ja aus Kulanz die Lizenzen vielleicht nicht alle löscht, man will ja die Kundschaft nicht verprellen, MS steckt mit Win8 sowieso in einer eher vorsichtig schlechteren Lage weil es sich nicht so gut verkauft wie erhofft.


----------



## geostigma1980 (21. September 2013)

Ahnungsloser78 schrieb:


> Ich hab PC Fritz im Fernsehen bei Mieten, kaufen, wohnen gesehen. Ein junger Typ der auf die Kacke haut. Total krank (von seiner Mentalität) der Typ. Erst ne Wohnung für 2500€ mieten, als die nicht gut genug war durfte der Makler 3000€ drauf legen!
> Jetzt sieht man mal wie die Typen ihr Geld verdienen. Mit ehrlicher und harter Arbeit haben die nicht an der Mütze.



MIETEN KAUFEN WOHNEN ist FAKE!!!
Der Name passt, die Geschichte passt, DER REST IST ALLES SHOW...Willkommen beim "Hartz 4 TV"


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Deine Hardware ist deutlich teurer als das Betriebssystem. Zudem geht der Support bis 2020. Glaubst du ernsthaft so lange lässt du deine Hardware unberührt, ohne irgendwas auszutauschen?
> Für den Zeitraum ist selbst 150 Euro billig. Das sind schließlich 15 Euro im Jahr oder 1,25 Euro im Monat. Wenn du einmal auf deinen fettigen Burger oder auf Kino verzichtest hast du locker 6 Monate rausgeholt. Zudem möchte ich nicht wissen was du an Geld für Spiele verbratest in diesen 10 Jahren. Es ist sicherlich mehr als 150 Euro.
> Aber typisch Geiz ist Geil Mentalität. Alles haben wollen aber (wenn möglich) nix zahlen. Glaubst du die ganzen Updates die Microsoft jeden Monat raushaut sind kostenlos?
> Da müssen auch Programmierer, Server (Bandbreite, Strom, Kühlung, Serverräume etc.), Tester usw. bezahlt werden.
> Wenn du nichts oder wenig zahlen willst gibt es genug Alternativen.



Schon aber wenn sie es günstiger verkaufen werden es ja auch mehr kaufen, so ist zwar der Gewinn zwar auf ein Windows 7 weniger, aber die Menge macht es dann aus und wie du sieht hat PC Fritz dadurch 500000 Kunden gewonnen die zum Großteil wahrscheinlich alle Windows 7 bestellt haben und mehrere auch zwei oder mehrere Lizenzen.


----------



## Netboy (21. September 2013)

> Schon aber wenn sie es günstiger verkaufen werden es ja auch mehr kaufen, so ist zwar der Gewinn zwar auf ein Windows 7 weniger, aber die Menge macht es dann aus und wie du sieht hat PC Fritz dadurch 500000 Kunden gewonnen die zum Großteil wahrscheinlich alle Windows 7 bestellt haben und mehrere auch zwei oder mehrere Lizenzen.



Die, die Win 7 dort gekauft haben, hätten es so oder so gekauft, oder denkst du einer davon hätte stattdessen ein Linux Derivat genommen. 
Und wer einen Loader nutzt dem sind auch 20€ für Win 7 zuviel.
Evtl. hätte es manchen gegeben der des Preises wegen zu Win 8 gegangen wäre, was wiederum für MS ziemlich egal ist da beides von ihnen ist.


----------



## jamie (21. September 2013)

Netboy schrieb:


> Die, die Win 7 dort gekauft haben, hätten es so oder so gekauft, oder denkst du einer davon hätte stattdessen ein Linux Derivat genommen.
> Und wer einen Loader nutzt dem sind auch 20€ für Win 7 zuviel.
> Evtl. hätte es manchen gegeben der des Preises wegen zu Win 8 gegangen wäre, was wiederum für MS ziemlich egal ist da beides von ihnen ist.


 
Nö, aber der gute Preis hat mich zum Beispiel dazu überredet von Vista umzusteigen. Für mehr hätte ich mir keine Lizenz gekauft aber 30€ schienen mir fair. Und ich bin da bloß ein Beispiel.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (21. September 2013)

wärs nicht so günstig gewesen hätte mein wohnzimmer pc immer noch linux^^" dann hätte ich mich daran gewöhnen/einarbeiten müssen


----------



## Bandicoot (22. September 2013)

So lange die vermeindlich illegalen Windows Keys noch laufen ist doch gut, schlechtes Gewissen hät ich da nicht! 
Aktiviert ist aktiviert, also abwarten mehr als den Key zu sperren werden sie den Käufern nicht antuen! 
Und ich glaube wirklich nicht das sie das tun, dann will ja jeder Schadensersatz  das tut sich MS sicher nicht an! 
PS: Zu den geposteten Bilder der DELL Key Aufkleber, hinter dem Dell Logo steht meist noch ganz klein TM  
Hab grad mal @ Work alle unsere Dell Rechner durchgeschaut egal ob Vista/XP/7 oder fehlt das neuerdings ?


----------



## keinnick (22. September 2013)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Aktiviert ist aktiviert, also abwarten mehr als den Key zu sperren werden sie den Käufern nicht antuen!
> Und ich glaube wirklich nicht das sie das tun, dann will ja jeder Schadensersatz  das tut sich MS sicher nicht an!



Ein Händler verkauft (eventuell) falsche Keys, MS sperrt diese Keys sofern sie tatsächlich gefälscht sind und MS soll für den Schaden aufkommen? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Niza (22. September 2013)

Ich würde es schon fast als Verbrechen des Jahres bezeichnen.




			
				ΔΣΛ;5669845 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man jetzt wirklich schon handfeste beweise hätte, und garantiert sagen könnte das dies alles nicht ganz Koscher ist, würden die Behörden den Laden sowieso sofort stilllegen.
> Also hast du ja noch chancen das deine Version Legal ist, und vor allem MS akzeptiert.
> Außerdem glaube ich nicht das MS jetzt gleich radikal mit dem Holzhammer über die gutgläubigen Käufer fahren wird, die ja eigentlich wenig bis nichts für die Lage können, habe mal gelesen das MS es lieber hat wenn man Illegale Versionen deren Software benutzt als die Software von der Konkurrenz.
> Also die betroffenen Kunden können vorsichtig optimistisch sein, man darf auch nicht vergessen das MS ja aus Kulanz die Lizenzen vielleicht nicht alle löscht, man will ja die Kundschaft nicht verprellen, MS steckt mit Win8 sowieso in einer eher vorsichtig schlechteren Lage weil es sich nicht so gut verkauft wie erhofft.


 
Welche Konkurrenz ?

Hat Microsoft nicht das Monopol ?

Beispiel: Wenn man sich einen neuen PC kaufen würde, was bekommt man als Betriebssystem als einzige Auswahl dazu ?
Ein Microsoft Betriebssystem.

Ein wenig gute Konkurrenz würde Microsoft ganz gut tun.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ansi4713 (23. September 2013)

Hallo,

dann leiste ich auch hier noch meinen Beitrag...

Ich hab von denen jedenfalls ein Windows 7 bekommen.
Wegen der ganzen Diskussion hab ich mir dann mal den gelieferten Aufkleber mal ganz genau (60 fache Vergrößerung) angesehen und mit einem anderen gleichen Typs verglichen.

Ich glaube dazu brauche ich wohl eigentlich nicht mehr viel sagen oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Original:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PcFritz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt wie bei einem 10€ Schein wenn einen da plötzlich ein Smiley im Hologrammsteifen angrinst sollte man sehr mistrauisch werden.

Bit denne...
ansi4713


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. September 2013)

ansi4713 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann leiste ich auch hier noch meinen Beitrag...
> 
> ...


 
very nice das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast  
Naja , zumglück habe ich mir mein Windows 7 nicht bei denen gekauft. da merkt man doch das da was faul ist


----------



## grenn-CB (23. September 2013)

ansi4713 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann leiste ich auch hier noch meinen Beitrag...
> 
> ...



Den Post habe ich schon irgendwo gelesen in einen anderen Forum, habe ihn auch schon einige Male verlinkt.
Das würde auch dafür sprechen wieso die anderen Händler die Preise wieder angehoben haben auf 40€, da diese mit hoffentlich Originale Lizenzen kaum noch Gewinn gemacht haben, zudem haben die wo es jetzt 40€ kostet bzw. vor Anfang des Jahres auch schonmal kostete auch nicht immer welche im Angebot was auch für den User Beitrag von Heise sprechen würde Hintergründe von jemandem aus der Branche | Microsoft lässt 100.000 Windows-"Raubkop... | News-Foren


----------



## HunterChief (23. September 2013)

Wie Preise angehoben ?
Beim Fritze gibt es die Home Premium jetzt für 19,90€ ! bei angeblich 4-5 tagen Lieferzeit!
Ich könnt mich in den A... beißen, weil ich noch 28€ gezahlt hab!

Und MEIN Lizenzaufkleber auf dem Zertifikat vom Fritz (HomePremium OA) unterscheidet sich 0 von den anderen 1000Aufklebern welche in der Firma auf den ganzen HP-Rechnern kleben.
Auf dem einen steht halt DELL, und auf den anderen HP.

Außerdem kann niemand sagen wie oft der KEY bereits aktiviert wurde? Das mach ich offline mit dem 1x durchgegebenen Telefonkey so oft wie ich lustig bin?

Hier hat einer geschrieben, dass man bereits misstrauisch sein soll, wenn die online-Aktivierung nicht geht - wenn dem so ist, dann hätte mir ASUS auch eine Raubkopie mit dem 2010 gekauften Laptop angedreht - dort geht nach RMA auch nur noch die telefonische Aktivierung?

Ich hab die NUR aufgrund des günstigen Preises gekauft...sonst müsste mein Junior halt noch meine Vista64-Ultimate verwenden.
(ja, ich war so blöd und hab für die Ultimate damals 160€ abgedrückt - im Nachhinein festgestellt, die HomePremium für 80 hätt es genauso getan)


----------



## Heretic (23. September 2013)

Telefonische Aktivierung muss nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet das der Code missbraucht wird. Lediglich , dass dieser Code schon mehrmals in benutzung war .

Dass kann viele Gründe haben.

Im Grunde ist das aber alles okey. Solange der PC nicht nach der Aktivierung wieder sagt , dass was ungültig ist oder so.

Die Telefonische aktivierung ist praktisch nur so eine Art sicherung , dass nach einigen Aktivierungen ein Mitarbeiter sicherstellt das alle vorherigen Computer deaktiviert werden. 
Sollte sich so ein Computer melden , wird dieser dem Benutzer sagen , dass er keine Lizenz aktiviert hat. Da diese ja weiter gegeben wurde an den nächsten PC

Das geht dann immer so weiter. Wird also eine Lizenz wiederverkauft kommt recht schnell die Situation , dass dein PC angeblich eine ungültige Lizenz hat... Dann merkt man schnell das was nicht stimmt. Dann solltes du aufpassen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## grenn-CB (23. September 2013)

HunterChief schrieb:


> Wie Preise angehoben ?
> Beim Fritze gibt es die Home Premium jetzt für 19,90€ ! bei angeblich 4-5 tagen Lieferzeit!
> Ich könnt mich in den A... beißen, weil ich noch 28€ gezahlt hab!



Das war immer mal wieder für 19,90€ im Angebot, schon seit Monaten gab es das alle 14-21 Tage für 20€.
Mit Preise Angehoben meine ich die Händler und Anbieter auf Ebay.


----------



## ansi4713 (23. September 2013)

HunterChief schrieb:


> Und MEIN Lizenzaufkleber auf dem Zertifikat vom Fritz (HomePremium OA) unterscheidet sich 0 von den anderen 1000Aufklebern welche in der Firma auf den ganzen HP-Rechnern kleben.
> Auf dem einen steht halt DELL, und auf den anderen HP.



Ja, ich habs auch für 19,90 + 8,90 Versand - 5,00 Euro Gutschein gekauft.
Nur leider habe ich halt einen Aufkleber bekommen, von dem ich nicht glaube das der sauber ist.
Und damit meine ich nicht den Lizenzkey, sondern die nicht vorhandenen Sicherheitsmerkmale.
Merkt man aber leider nur wenn man mal gaanz nah ran geht also starke Lupe, Fadenzähler, Mikroskop oder so.

Und so gesehen habe ich rund 25€ verschenkt. Denn der Key wird mit Sicherheit früher oder später gesperrt.

Aber warte mal ab, ich denke da kommt irgendwann offizielle Post mit der "Bitte" die Lizenz überprüfen zu lassen.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat mit Sicherheit nicht nur die DVD's und Aufkleber beschlagnahmt sondern auch die Bestell- und Lieferunterlagen.
Ich gehe aber jetzt nicht davon aus das hier gleich Repressalien ausgesprochen werden, es sei denn du hättest die (vermutlich) gefälschte Lizenz weitergegeben. Das kann dann selbst bei Unwissenheit rechtliche Konsequenzen haben.

Bit denne...
ansi4713


----------



## ansi4713 (25. September 2013)

Hallo,

sind noch 2 Interessante Artikel zu dem Thema die von masterrob und ettrich auf Computerbase aufgetan wurden

http://www.it-business.de/hersteller/unternehmensmeldungen/rechtsstreitigkeiten/articles/419160/

http://www.rechtsanwaltskanzlei-warai.de/vertragsrecht/pcfritz-windows-7-raubkopien-rechtslage/

Bit denne...
ansi4713


----------



## keinnick (25. September 2013)

HunterChief schrieb:


> Wie Preise angehoben ?
> Beim Fritze gibt es die Home Premium jetzt für 19,90€ ! bei angeblich 4-5 tagen Lieferzeit!
> Ich könnt mich in den A... beißen, weil ich noch 28€ gezahlt hab!


 
Mit dem in den A... beißen würde ich noch warten. Vielleicht kannst Du Dir das aufheben bis zu dem Tag an dem sich der Key nicht mehr aktivieren lässt. 

Mal im Ernst: Du ärgerst Dich weil Du 28,- Euro bezahlt hast für etwas das überall sonst das doppelte bis dreifache kostet?  Sei doch froh, dass Du das Ding so günstig bekommen hast und hoffe darauf, dass es sich um eine Originallizenz handelt.


----------



## freezy94 (25. September 2013)

Jemand, der dort Windows oder einen Computer mit Windows gekauft hat, wird defenitiv KEINEN Stress bekommen. Warum auch? Du hast in guten Glauben gehandelt. Ende.


----------



## ansi4713 (25. September 2013)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Jemand, der dort Windows oder einen Computer mit  Windows gekauft hat, wird defenitiv KEINEN Stress bekommen. Warum auch?  Du hast in guten Glauben gehandelt. Ende.



Ich denke die Briefe mit der "Bitte" die Lizenz überprüfen zu lassen werden früher oder später bei den betroffenen Kunden eintrudeln. Da sind mit Sicherheit nicht nur die DVDs und Lizenzaufkleber beschlagnamt worden sondern auch Bestell und Lieferdaten.
Der Aufforderung sollte man dann wohl besser nachkommen. Hat man eine gefälschte Lizenz erworben, so ist damit dann natürlich weg. Rechtlichen Anspruch hätte man dann nur gegenüber PcFritz.

Das gilt aber aber nur solange du die Lizenz nicht weitergibst oder gar verkaufst. In dem Fall bist du mit haftbar, egal ob du wustest das die Lizenz gefälscht ist oder nicht. Das Spielt dann keine Rolle.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGrbPyT4tL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bit denne...
ansi4713


----------



## freezy94 (25. September 2013)

Du wirst also auch verklagt, wenn du ein geklautes Fahrrad von jemanden kaufst?
Absoluter schwachsinn. Bitte überprüf doch einmal das BGB.
Du bist zu keinem Handeln verpflichtet, da du die Sache in guten Glauben gekauft hast (z.B. durch Vorlage einer (gefälschten) Rechnung. 

Eine Prüfungspflicht hast du nicht. Ob sich eine Lizenz früher oder später als gefälscht herausstellt, kommt darauf an, was für ein  Release diese genutzt haben.
In Windows 7 kann man das BS wohl unendlich freischalten und ist updatefähig. In Windows 8 sieht es da schon anders aus.

Auszug:
Sachenrecht

Von besonderer rechtlicher Bedeutung ist der gutgläubige Erwerb des Eigentums an beweglichen Sachen gemäß § 932 BGB. Ein Erwerber kann von einem Veräußerer, der nicht Eigentümer, aber Besitzer ist, Eigentum an der Sache erwerben. Der Besitz des Veräußerers an der Sache bildet hier den „Rechtsschein“ des Eigentums, auf den der Erwerber vertrauen darf. Voraussetzung ist jedoch, dass der Erwerber gutgläubig in Bezug auf das Eigentumsrecht des Veräußerers ist. Er darf also weder wissen, noch aufgrund grober Fahrlässigkeit nicht wissen, dass der Veräußerer nicht Eigentümer ist, so § 932 Abs. 2 BGB. Damit trifft das Gesetz eine Definition des „Guten Glaubens“. Ausnahmsweise ist der gutgläubige Erwerb allerdings ausgeschlossen, wenn die Sache dem richtigen Eigentümer abhandengekommen – also etwa gestohlen worden – ist, bestimmt § 935 BGB.

WICHTIG: Letzteres tritt nur für den "Verkäufer" der gestohlenen Ware. Du hast es in guten Glauben des Diebes gekauft, somit trifft dich keine Schuld.
Eine Beweispflicht hast du ebenfalls nicht. Die müssen dir nachweisen, dass du nicht in guten Glauben gehandelt hast - eine Rechnung ist deine Sicherheit.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. September 2013)

Das Sachenrecht gilt nicht für Nutzungsrechte (es liegt schlichtweg keine Sache vor). Eine analoge Anwendung halte ich auch für fraglich. Ergo gibt es keinen gutgläubigen Erwerb von Nutzungsrechten.

Kein "gutglubiger Erwerb" von Nutzungsrechten - Lehrer-Online


----------



## freezy94 (26. September 2013)

Bezieh dich einfach auf das BGB.

ALLES was du erwirbst, sei es auch ein Name oder einfach ein Stück Luft unterliegt den Bedingungen eines Kaufvertrags.
EGAL welche Sache es ist, was sie macht oder ob diese greifbar ist oder nicht ist völlig egal.
Man mag meinen, dass man für den Besitz oder das herunterladen einer Windows CD strafbar gemacht werden kann.
So ist es aber nicht. Sobald du z.B. eine GTA 4 Original-CD/DVD zu Hause hast und diese dir gehört, kannst du dir auch eine Sicherheitskopie herunterladen - absolut keine Grauzone / Illegal.

Vergreif dich nicht einfach auf irgendwelche Websites. Bezieh dich auf das, in diesem Fall, BGB und die Sache ist geklärt.
Ach ja, sowas nennt man auch Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## keinnick (26. September 2013)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Bezieh dich einfach auf das BGB.
> 
> ALLES was du erwirbst, sei es auch ein Name oder einfach ein Stück Luft unterliegt den Bedingungen eines Kaufvertrags.
> EGAL welche Sache es ist, was sie macht oder ob diese greifbar ist oder nicht ist völlig egal.
> ...


 

Ich glaube Du versuchst gerade bei Pokerclock jemanden zu belehren der Dir in dem Thema Lichtjahre voraus ist


----------



## Pokerclock (26. September 2013)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Bezieh dich einfach auf das BGB.
> 
> Vergreif dich nicht einfach auf irgendwelche Websites.



Ehm, ja.

Nein. Normalerweise zitiere ich im Forum nicht aus Kommentaren, aber da der Link scheinbar nicht ausreichend ist:

"Ein gutgläubiger Erwerb ist im Urheberrecht ausgeschlossen. [...] Im Urheberrecht fehlt es an Publizitäts- und Rechtsscheintatbeständen, an die ein Gutglaubensschutz anknüpfen könnte, wie an den Besitz im Sachenrecht oder an die Eintragung in öffentliche Register. Nach allgemeiner Meinung ist deshalb ein gutgläubiger Erwerb gegenständlicher Rechte vom Nichtberechtigten ausgeschlossen."

Quelle: Schricker/Loewenheim, Urheberrecht Kommentar, 4. Auflage, Vor §28 Rd.Nr. 78 u. 102.

Danke, dass ich mal wieder die Gelegenheit hatte im Forum aus meinem täglichen Handwerk zu zitieren.  Nachschlagen kannst du den Kommentar in jeder gut sortierten Bibliothek oder für knapp 200 € selbst kaufen. 



freezy94 schrieb:


> Man mag meinen, dass man für den Besitz oder das herunterladen einer Windows CD strafbar gemacht werden kann.



Was den Besitz anbelangt, hast du Recht. Allerdings vergessen viele, dass eine unerlaubte Vervielfältigung durchaus strafbewehrt sein kann (§106 UrhG). Nach herrschender Meinung stellt die Installation einer Software bereits eine Vervielfältigung dar. Den Rest kann man sich ausmalen. Zivilrechtliche Schritte sind ebenfalls (eher) denkbar. 



freezy94 schrieb:


> So  ist es aber nicht. Sobald du z.B. eine GTA 4 Original-CD/DVD zu Hause  hast und diese dir gehört, kannst du dir auch eine Sicherheitskopie  herunterladen - absolut keine Grauzone / Illegal.



Auch das ist so nicht korrekt. §69d II UrhG sieht lediglich vor, dass vertraglich nicht untersagt werden darf eine Sicherungskopie zu erstellen. Das heißt aber nicht automatisch, dass man ein Selbstvornahmerecht hat. Zudem muss diese Sicherungskopie für die künftige Nutzung erforderlich sein. Für mich stellt sich mehr die Frage, wo du GTA 4 "herunterladen" willst.


----------



## FreiLex (30. September 2013)

Na Klasse.... ich warte schon seit über 2 Wochen auf mein Win7 Prof.... 

Diese Mail kam am 19.09.:

"Liebe Kunden von pcfritz.de

wir möchten Sie auf diesem Wege darüber informieren, dass es aufgrund technischer Probleme aktuell zu Lieferverzögerungen bei
pcfritz.de kommen kann. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Lösung, rechnen jedoch leider mit einer Verzögerung von ca. 6-7 Werktagen.
Hintergrund sind unerwartete Schwierigkeiten bei der Einbindung einer neuen Schnittstelle unseres Logistikpartners in unserer Warenwirtschaft.
Wir bitten die Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen. Unser Team steht euch auf allen Kommunikationswegen für Rückfragen zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr pcfritz.de Team"


Das wird doch nichts... 

Werde ich wohl mein Geld zurückfordern müssen.

*Sorry für Offtopic*
Wo kann man alternativ günstig Win kaufen?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. September 2013)

FreiLex schrieb:


> *Sorry für Offtopic*
> Wo kann man alternativ günstig Win kaufen?
> 
> Gruß
> Alex


 Ebay : windows 7 professional | eBay


----------



## FreiLex (30. September 2013)

Also manchmal ist es einfach zu einfach 

Danke


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. September 2013)

Den Fehler habe ich früher auch oft gemacht und eBay außen vor gelassen bei der suche, besonders bei der Softwaresuche, aber leider ist es so das viele Händler dort sind die bei anderen (zb Geizhals) nicht zu finden sind, zb weil sie kein Ladengeschäft haben.
Ich habe schon gute Erfahrungen dort gemacht, besonders bei den großen und gut/oft Rezensierten Händlern.


----------



## Mike465 (30. September 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5698046 schrieb:
			
		

> Ebay : windows 7 professional | eBay



ich kaufe auch viel und häufig dort ein, aber meine letzten fünf!!! "Win 7 Prof."  käufe dort waren allesamt Fälschungen.

ein Beispiel: http://imageshack.com/a/img401/1564/rr2r.jpg

Es gab auch einige, die haben bei Fritz eingekauft und bei ebay verkauft. Ich möchte niemanden sein Geschäft verderben, aber wenn ein Verkäufer NUR Windows 7 und oder Office 2010 im Angebot hat, lasse ich in Zukunft die Finger davon. Die Meldung von gefälschten Office sollte ja bekannt sein.


----------



## Joselman (30. September 2013)

> David gegen Goliath
> 
> Millionär Maik Mahlow (MMM) gegen Microsoft
> 
> ...




Eben in der Zeitung eine Anzeige gesehen. Win 7 Professional 19,90€. Die PK würde ich ja mal gerne verfolgen. Gibts ein Live Stream? 

Edit: PK war schon um 11:00 Uhr


----------



## ansi4713 (30. September 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> Eben in der Zeitung eine Anzeige gesehen. Win 7 Professional 19,90€. Die PK würde ich ja mal gerne verfolgen. Gibts ein Live Stream?
> 
> Edit: PK war schon um 11:00 Uhr


 
Das nicht, da warte ich auch noch auf infos was es da gegeben hat...

Aber PcFritz hat (nach eigenen Angaben) es heute wohl geschafft beim LG Köln eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen M$ zu erwirken...

Heist aber auch nur das M$ jetzt nicht mehr so laut von Fälschg reden darf, mehr nicht.




Bit denne...
ansi4713


----------



## Seebaer (30. September 2013)

Hier das Neueste:

PC Fritz erwirkt einstweilige Verfügung gegen Microsoft | heise online


----------



## Rasha (30. September 2013)

Ich frag mich grad wie das rechtlich geht...

Microsoft is ja nen Konzern mit Sitz in den USA - wäre da ne einstweilige Verfügung basierend auf deutschem Recht nicht unwirksam?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. September 2013)

Wenn jemand in EU aktiv ist muss er sich auch dem EU Recht beugen, ist völlig egal wo der seinen Sitz hat, der kann auch auf dem Mond sein wenn sie es schaffen ^^


----------



## jamie (30. September 2013)

Mich nervt langsam das Krisenmanagement von PcFritz! Trotz mehrfacher Beschwerde habe ich bis dato nichts bekommen außer der Mail, die zu Anfang der Affäre rausging und Lieferschwierigkeiten vorgab.
Ich bekomme nix: weder mein Geld zurück, noch die Ware!


----------



## Hardwarelappen (30. September 2013)

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de

Sie verkaufen wieder für 19,99€ W7 Prof. 64bit


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Oktober 2013)

@Hardwarelappen
Das haben sie schon die ganze zeit gemacht, auch in den letzten 2 Wochen.


----------



## keinnick (1. Oktober 2013)

Rasha schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad wie das rechtlich geht...
> 
> Microsoft is ja nen Konzern mit Sitz in den USA - wäre da ne einstweilige Verfügung basierend auf deutschem Recht nicht unwirksam?



Ich nehme an, die einstweilige Verfügung richtet sich an die Microsoft Deutschland GmbH.


----------



## Mike465 (1. Oktober 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Mich nervt langsam das Krisenmanagement von PcFritz! Trotz mehrfacher Beschwerde habe ich bis dato nichts bekommen außer der Mail, die zu Anfang der Affäre rausging und Lieferschwierigkeiten vorgab.
> Ich bekomme nix: weder mein Geld zurück, noch die Ware!



Meiner Meinung nach wird sich an dem Status auch nichts ändern. Dieser Shop hat als Bezahlmethode nur noch Vorkasse oder Nachnahme, du hast keine Möglichkeit schnell an dein Geld zu kommen. Und nachdem ich eine Lizenz von denen in der Hand hatte, bin ich auch zufrieden, das meine Bestellung über 3 Stück und Bezahlart BillPay (auf Rechnung) nicht mehr ausgeführt wird. Auf der Verpackung (DVD Hülle) steht nicht mal drauf was drin ist. Erst wenn du das Sicherheitssiegel gebrochen hast, siehst du, das es sich um Windows 7 Prof. handelt.


----------



## ansi4713 (1. Oktober 2013)

Also selbst bei sehr vorsichtiger Betrachtungsweise was den Artikel bei BILD  angeht, so ist er auf der Pressekonferenz gestern nur aufgetaucht um zu erklären das er eine  einstweilige Verfügung gegen M$ erreicht hat, oder habe ich das falsch  verstanden?

Alles andere ist Privatsache oder Geschäftsgeheimnis und Belege gab es auch keine.

<ironie>Da MUSS man ihm ja glauben...</ironie>

Bit denne...
ansi4713


----------



## grenn-CB (7. Oktober 2013)

Hier auch noch der Bericht von gestern Abend bei Spiegel TV Spiegel TV Magazin - Thema u.a. : Rent a Pocher: Die... von ca. Minute 14-23.


----------



## Master451 (7. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe mir jetzt diese Beitrag angeschaut (vorher 2 mal Werbung sehen müssen, Online, wie weit sind wir denn schon, aber das ist ein anderes Thema). Von fairer Berichterstattung ist hier denke ich keine Rede, da werden Preise von neuen OEM-Versionen mit gebrauchten OEMs vermischt, da werden Leute direkt gefragt: "Sind Sie der Hintermann zu pcfritz", angeblich gefälschte CDs gezeigt, obwohl es auch schon Berichte gab, dass Microsoft das gar nicht unterscheiden könne. (Wenn die Bild-Zeitung in ihrem "Bericht" nach jedem zweiten Satz das Wort angeblich einbaut, dann darf ich das wohl auch)
Dass Microsoft allgemein der Handel mit OEMs und schon gar mit gebrauchten OEMs nicht passt, ist logisch, die würden viel lieber ihre Vollversionen/Updates für 100/200€ verkaufen...
Die ISOs der Installations-DVDs lassen sich kostenlos und völlig legal auf Seiten wie Chip runterladen, solange die angeblich gefälschten DVDs nicht irgendwie virenverseucht sind sondern eben den Inhalt der Recovery-DVDs (oder meinetwegen auch der ISOs) haben, würde ich mir als Käufer eher keine Sorgen machen...
Mich würden viel mehr die Aufkleber interessieren: Es wurden ja ne ganze Menge DVDs beschlagnahmt, wenn sich jetzt rausstellt, dass die ganzen COAs gefälscht sind, dann kann sich Herr Mahlow nicht mehr so einfach rausreden... Einige Wobei sich mir hier auch die Frage stellt, wie sich diese aktivieren lassen sollen...


----------



## jamie (7. Oktober 2013)

Des Video hab ich mir gar nicht mehr angetan, der Bild-Artikel hat mir schon den Rest gegeben


----------



## ansi4713 (7. Oktober 2013)

Master451 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir jetzt diese Beitrag  angeschaut (vorher 2 mal Werbung sehen müssen, Online, wie weit sind wir  denn schon, aber das ist ein anderes Thema). Von fairer  Berichterstattung ist hier denke ich keine Rede, ...
> ... Wobei  sich mir hier auch die Frage stellt, wie sich diese aktivieren lassen  sollen...


 

Ja, ich habe aus dem Beitrag auch nur entnommen das sich der Schrifttyp bei den beschlagnahmten DVDs von dem der Samples unterscheidet, und sich diese daher als Fälschung identifiziert lassen.

Das mit dem Aktivieren ist aber kein grundsätzlichen Problem. Nimm einen Key, zum Beispiel von einer Volumenlizenz für sagen wir 100 Installationen und drucke diesen auf 10000 Aufkleber. Ergebnis, 10000 gefälschte COAs incl. gültigem Key zur Aktivierung. Könnte aber auch ein Key aus einem MSDN Paket sein. Vorstellbar wäre aber auch das der Key legaler Nutzer durch eine entsprechende Malware ausgelesen wurde usw. usw.

Bit denne...
ansi4713


----------



## ansi4713 (17. Oktober 2013)

Interessant zu dem Thema ist auch dieser Artikel von Lars Sobiraj.

Mittlerweile ist PcFritz laut Impressum auf die Le-Na GmbH in Berlin umgeschrieben worden.

Im Vorfeld gab es an Kunden die noch Bestellungen offen haben/hatten folgende Mitteilung:

---- schipp ---

Ihre Stornierung
Lieber pcfritz.de Kunde,

hiermit möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass die Le-Na GmbH Berlin   den Geschäftsbetrieb inkl. Online-Shop der pcfritz.de Onlinestore GmbH   zum 15.10.2013 mit dem Ziel übernommen hat, den Online-Shop weiter zu   entwickeln und die bestehenden Geschäftsfelder weiter auszubauen.

Die Verbindlichkeiten der pcfritz.de Onlinestore GmbH sind in diesem   Zusammenhang nicht von der Le-Na GmbH übernommen worden, sondern bei der   pcfritz.de Onlinestore GmbH verblieben.

Die bestehenden Kundenbeziehungen von pcfritz.de möchte die Le-Na GmbH gerne weiter betreuen und intensivieren.

Allen Kunden mit noch offenen Bestellungen sowie mit bereits stornierten   Bestellungen bietet die Le-Na GmbH daher im Wege der Kulanz an, die  bei  der pcfritz.de Onlinestore GmbH bestellten Waren kurzfristig zu   liefern.

Wir bitten in diesem Zusammenhang diejenigen Kunden mit bereits   stornierten Bestellungen um Verständnis, dass wir zwar keine   Gutschriften gewähren können, stattdessen aber aus Kulanz die originäre   Bestellung erfüllen, ohne dass die Le-Na GmbH dazu rechtlich   verpflichtet wäre.

Wir freuen uns, sie weiterhin als pcfritz.de Kunden betreuen zu können   und werden Ihnen schon in Kürze ein attraktiv erweitertes Produkt- und   Dienstleistungsangebot im Onlineshop www.pcfritz.de präsentieren.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Le-Na GmbH
www.pcfritz.de

--- schnapp ---

Quelle: Nutzer auf der Facebookseite von PcFritz

Bit denne...
ansi4713


----------



## ansi4713 (11. Dezember 2013)

Und mittlerweile ist die LeNa auch nicht mehr...

Im Impressum steht jetzt:

Lege Artis GmbH
 Friedrichstr. 231
 10969 Berlin

Bit denne...
ansi4713


----------



## mikee (14. Dezember 2013)

> SATIRE AN:
> 
> Geschäftsführer baut innerhalb von kurzer Zeit Software Imperium auf (mit Schwarzkopien...)
> Geschäftsführer leidet an Krebs im letzten Stadium (soll dieses Jahr sterben...)
> ...




Ganz im Gegenteil.
Er ist auf einer Bühne mit seiner Puppe,
und liefert noch kurz vor seinem Abgang seines Auftrittes so
ein Auftritt ab.

Er dachte wohl die Bühne wäre die Wirklichkeit
Doch eine Bühne ist eine Bühne die wahre Existenz spielt immer ausserhalb.


----------

